# I might as well post it... ***THE CHESTER VIDEO***



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Danny Farmer's employees were a little bored in SoDak on the summer trip this year. Clay decided to interview Chester. I got my hands on the camera at the National and made some DVDs and uploaded it to YouTube.

This is the funniest video ever. I've watched it 100 times and laugh harder every time.

View discretion is advised due to language.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D7Yu...showthread.php?t=2015&feature=player_embedded

_Eeeeeeaaaasssssy lef_ regards,

SM


----------



## precisionlabradors (Jun 14, 2006)

that crap is hilarious. 

some sort of dog whisperer. the whistles are great.
________
Coach Purses


----------



## thunderdan (Oct 14, 2003)

that was some funny stuff right there...


----------



## akmorris27 (Oct 6, 2007)

That's funny, I don't care who you are! That's funny!


----------



## K.Bullock (May 15, 2008)

Chester seems like a loyal, and I can bet a hardworking employee. Those guys are hard to come by.


----------



## Tom H. (May 17, 2005)

That was GREAT
________
Dt50


----------



## thunderdan (Oct 14, 2003)

It does seem like he really enjoys working for Danny...


----------



## Hoosier (Feb 28, 2008)

You should get him drunk, give him a stack of $1.00 and take him to a stripe club. Record the whole thing and post that.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Hoosier said:


> You should get him drunk, give him a stack of $1.00 and take him to a stripe club. Record the whole thing and post that.


I have that one too... but can't post it!!!

SM


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

Hiliarious. "I done seen him do it!"


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Oh lord, I'm dying.....dead

/Paul


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Oh lord, I'm dying.....dead
> 
> /Paul


All these years i've been handling wrong... you gotta cycle your eyes into the dog for at least 30 seconds before giving a cast!

SM


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

> You gotta handle a women by giving it money... you handle a dog by giving it a cast!


 HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Truer words... regards,

SM


----------



## precisionlabradors (Jun 14, 2006)

upon the second viewing, i really enjoyed the masked laughter in the background.
________
AROMA CLASSIC VAPORIZER


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

OHHHHHHHHH!!!!! GAWD!!!!

I just wet myself!!!

I wanna train with Chester!!!

Gooser


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

I immediately added that to the favorites on You tube.....freakin hilarious


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

OMG too funny.....


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Has Chester seen the video? I think its great, but I do believe in artist rights!


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Now he would fit in our hunting group just fine.



"you gotta handle a women by giving it money... you handle a dog by giving it a cast! "

Thanks to Chester I now know how to handle the ladies.


----------



## Bryan McCulloch (Nov 3, 2007)

PRICELESS!!!!! Thanks for that Shayne!!

Bryan.


----------



## Snicklefritz (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm putting Chester on my 'A' List...


----------



## Karen McCullah (Feb 28, 2007)

Shayne, that was AWESOME!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2008)

So funny. How long has Chester been with Danny?


-K


----------



## Avery Creek (Mar 18, 2008)

> He lookin' at the dog, the dog lookin' at him and he give a slow left over cast.


Hillarious


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

That's the funniest ever. I loved the part about the eyes! OMG


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

This m$#%$%@er's good.


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

Shayne, PM the link of Chester in the "Strip Joint" I gotta see dat!


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

you know its a hot video when the 2nd related video is "vide guerra - HOT and WET"

I'm thinking Chester was pretty deep into that beer when this as taken...


/Paul


----------



## dixiedog (Jun 18, 2007)

That is the funniest thing I have seen in a while! Even better because Chester seems like an awesome guy

AND....I think I have finally found the signature line I have been looking for since joining RTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

Chester is da man! I was howling at one point!


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

I wanna know what Farmer thinks of that sweet interview.


----------



## DRAKEHAVEN (Jan 14, 2005)

Nearly pissed myself, I was laughing so hard...........


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

DRAKEHAVEN said:


> Nearly pissed myself, I was laughing so hard...........


hahahahahha i'm with you john. It kept getting better and better!!


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

DEDEYE said:


> I wanna know what Farmer thinks of that sweet interview.


He can imitate Chester pretty well and did so for 3 days straight until i finally got to see the video. He didn't know how to get it off the camera so he gave it to me and i plugged it into my computer to copy it.

SM


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> He can imitate Chester pretty well and did so for 3 days straight until i finally got to see the video. He didn't know how to get it off the camera so he gave it to me and i plugged it into my computer to copy it.
> 
> SM


You *know* Danny Farmer? I so wish you weren't married!


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

Melanie Foster said:


> You *know* Danny Farmer? I so wish you weren't married!


Chester knows Danny Farmer and may not be married...


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Rick Hall said:


> Chester knows Danny Farmer and may not be married...


And he knows how to handle women - by giving them money!


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Chris Atkinson said:


> And he knows how to handle women - by giving them money!


Technically I believe he said “give IT money” 

Maybe an alcohol induced Freudian slip regards


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Melanie Foster said:


> You *know* Danny Farmer? I so wish you weren't married!


HA! Danny is my homeboy. I never thought knowing Danny Farmer could be used to impress chicks or i would have played that card long ago. I did call Tackett one night from a sports bar cuz the waitress didn't believe that i knew him. HAHAHA Some people are easily impressed!

My marriage certificate says Jamaica so i don't know if it counts in Texas, but Staci had my ring JB Welded to my finger. 

SM


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Rick Hall said:


> Chester knows Danny Farmer and may not be married...


I wish you could see the other video, the main topic of which is Chester's bedroom prowess! 

It's not uploaded anywhere, and won't be. But i always have it in my truck if you see me at a trial.

You just take her to the killin floor regards,

SM


----------



## Jerry (Jan 3, 2003)

Melanie Foster said:


> You *know* Danny Farmer? I so wish you weren't married!


Ahem, ahem, I know Danny, live 20 miles from him. He has MY pool table & Dart machine in his upstairs loft.

Ahem, Ahem and I'm a Widower with a young 46 year old Son (who loves Goldens) living at home.

Jerry


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Jerry said:


> Ahem, ahem, I know Danny, live 20 miles from him. He has MY pool table & Dart machine in his upstairs loft.
> 
> Ahem, Ahem and I'm a Widower with a young 46 year old Son (who loves Goldens) living at home.
> 
> Jerry


Dangit, i'm already married....didn't know you had a pool table.....

/Paul


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Dangit, i'm already married....didn't know you had a pool table.....
> 
> /Paul


He has a bunch of them... doesn't mean he knows how to shoot tho!!! Remember that night Jerry????

Schooled on his own table regards,

SM


----------



## Jerry (Jan 3, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> He has a bunch of them... doesn't mean he knows how to shoot tho!!! Remember that night Jerry????
> 
> Schooled on his own table regards,
> 
> SM


I remember it but I don't think I lost them all. But!!The ones I did lose were AZZ KiKKin's !!!

Jerry


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Jerry said:


> I remember it but I don't think I lost them all. But!!The ones I did lose were AZZ KiKKin's !!!
> 
> Jerry


Well the ones i lost i was distracted by Kay Lynn or whatever her name was. LOL

SM


----------



## Karen McCullah (Feb 28, 2007)

Ok, guys, I'm a pool shark...when's the tourney??


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

GulfCoast said:


> Chester is da man! I was howling at one point!


well Chester imitating that whistle got Ruckus howling... and that started the whole group (6 of them) ruckusing!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> My marriage certificate says Jamaica so i don't know if it counts in Texas


It counts as much as a Hawaiian birth certficate, so you're good!


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2008)

Rick Hall said:


> Chester knows Danny Farmer and may not be married...


I've got one word to say about that...*Yowza!


*


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Melanie Foster said:


> You *know* Danny Farmer? I so wish you weren't married!


Plus there's that sweatervest (aka sleeveless sweater) thing that Dilbert likes so much...


----------



## Charlie Ross (Sep 27, 2003)

lol great video......I bet if you kept a camera around on most trainers winter/summer trips you could have a ton of interesting videos....


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2008)

Does anyone know if Chester will be at the Mike Lardy workshop in February?


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Melanie Foster said:


> Does anyone know if Chester will be at the Mike Lardy workshop in February?


I think he'll be coaching the Phase II trainers.... 

LOL........

Angie


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

This should be a sticky... so i thought i'd give it a bump.

SM


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

That IS the funniest derned video ever!!

I wanna train with Chester!!!

Gooser


----------



## Matt McKenzie (Oct 9, 2004)

MooseGooser said:


> That IS the funniest derned video ever!!
> 
> I wanna train with Chester!!!
> 
> Gooser


I'm proud to say that I trained with Chester once.


----------



## Snicklefritz (Oct 17, 2007)

I can only hope that I do as well when I'm three sheets to the wind! I also hope Chester has his own dogs to train...I bet he's really good!

Snick


----------



## Poodlegirl (Dec 19, 2007)

There are no words...that provided a priceless laughter that I needed right now. The whistle just had all of my dogs looking at my computer like it was possessed. Thanks


----------



## torrey (May 15, 2008)

"Everybody go WAAAAAAHHHHHH"

Played this at work not knowing that it got so loud. Everyone in the bank is looking at me like "WTF?"

I had to pause it a couple times to compose myself.


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

Facebook friends seem to really like it also!


----------



## msdaisey (May 13, 2004)

Fantastic!!!! 

A friend who has trained with Danny said that he'll even light up a cigarette while letting a dog sit and wait for a cast. He asked if he was going to eat lunch before he handled!


----------



## David Lo Buono (Apr 6, 2005)

"Dawgs look'n at him...he's look'n at the dawg"



This guys like a drunk bill cosby.....filth and flarn and flith


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Chester has made even more friends. I have a very close local couple who just got to spend some time with Chester. They are very impressed.

Good people are hard to find.

Chris


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

True story. During the after trial party thing @ Mr. Danny's place the Sat night of The Bluebonnet FT, people came up to Chester for autographs while he was eating. 

No doubt Chester is great.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> This should be a sticky... so i thought i'd give it a bump.
> 
> SM


yup I gotta bumpity bump it also


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

What about his mother?


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

I think PL should view this video. He will understand what we mean when we tell him a video should instruct and give details.


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

This is no doubt the best single post ever on RTF.

Long live Chester.

I think I enjoyed Chester about as much as anyone on the circut.


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

I wonder who conducted that interview?

Was it Ryan?


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

That video just might make Danny Farmer famous! That was some funny stuff. I have got to learn to "cycle my eyes"


----------



## kftopgun (Mar 24, 2009)

Ken Guthrie said:


> I wonder who conducted that interview?
> 
> Was it Ryan?



It was Clay Bridges.....Danny's current assistant.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

bump.


.


----------



## msdaisey (May 13, 2004)

I have been looking for this!!!!!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

kftopgun said:


> It was Clay Bridges.....Danny's current assistant.


I wouldn't call Clay his assistant.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

msdaisey said:


> I have been looking for this!!!!!


I was looking for the 3 phases of a trainer video Like Chris had asked about yesterday. I was using rtf search and I could not find it. That is sad as it seems we have a large influx of phase 2ers among us of late.;-) ;-) 
But I cannot find it at all. I did find the Chester vid. It is worth a bump.
　
.


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

Ken Bora said:


> I was looking for the 3 phases of a trainer video Like Chris had asked about yesterday. I was using rtf search and I could not find it. That is sad as it seems we have a large influx of phase 2ers among us of late.;-) ;-)
> But I cannot find it at all. I did find the Chester vid. It is worth a bump.
> 
> .


The phase 1,2,3 definitions are on Farmer/Aycock's P&S DVD. (Maybe someone posted them here before?)

JS


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

JS said:


> The phase 1,2,3 definitions are on Farmer/Aycock's P&S DVD. (Maybe someone posted them here before?)
> 
> JS


Yes, on the site before the site of the Danny vids now was a 3 min. clip of that vid with the two of um on a porch describing the 1-2-3 and how Danny likes to run dogs against the phase 2ers. It also had a 3 min clip of outtakes or bloopers and a 3rd clip I cannot remember. On the new Vinewood web page with the training vids for sale. The cluster of 3 min clips was not included. Now if anybody saved them on a drive????
　
.


----------



## Travis Schneider (Aug 31, 2010)

That is hilarious.


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I wouldn't call Clay his assistant.



Young dog?


Cooper is his assistant!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Cooper is a cool lil dude. 

I just think assistant isn't the right word. They both have their own trucks. I love getting to train with them and to be able to just shoot the breeze with them. They are rather humorous & are legitimately good people. That's a part of them that most people (On here atleast.) don't know.


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

I saw this a few yrs ago and it's still funny as ever. I just can't seem to CYCLE my eyes right because my blinds suck sometimes. Is this covered in Problems And Solutions?


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

bump for Nancy,
so she is in the looop 

.


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

This is a true classic.


----------



## hughest (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh lord that is HILARIOUS!! Thanks for the bump - I needed a good laugh today.


----------



## bandcollector (Oct 9, 2003)

Straight up man to man they cannot F with Danny Farmer! :black:


----------



## kftopgun (Mar 24, 2009)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Cooper is a cool lil dude.
> 
> I just think assistant isn't the right word. They both have their own trucks. I love getting to train with them and to be able to just shoot the breeze with them. They are rather humorous & are legitimately good people. That's a part of them that most people (On here atleast.) don't know.



Ok.....call him what you will. The term "assistant" wasn't meant with any disrespect. I have known and been friends with Clay, waaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyy before you knew such a person even existed. Ask him.

Best,

Keith Ford


----------



## JustinS (May 17, 2009)

Funny gotta love it


----------



## Travis Schneider (Aug 31, 2010)

That video is so awesome...on so many different levels.


----------



## justchessys (Dec 2, 2005)

After our our first snow storm a few days ago :-( watching this movie put a smile on my face Thank you. Marv. Calhoun


----------



## 2labs (Dec 10, 2003)

Was searching for some handling techniques and came upon one of the greats.


----------



## Tim Fitzgerald (Jan 22, 2009)

That was the funniest thing I have seen in a long time....Hats off to the dog whisperer, the man that can telepathically communicate with a dog and give him juuuuust the right cast...:-D


----------



## swamprat II (Feb 22, 2004)

Chester done had himself a beer or twelve!!! HAHAHAHAHA!!!! FUNNY CRAP right there!!


----------



## chuck187 (Feb 3, 2012)

i AINT EVER SEEN NOTHING LIKE IT BEFORE....
HE CAN TALK TO THE DOGS, HE CAN READ ITS MIND.

WOW


----------



## Lab4me (Sep 25, 2009)

You got to love him! 
I bet Mr. Danny got a laugh or two out of it.


----------



## Jerry S. (May 18, 2009)

I am in Minnesota training with Danny right now. We had a good chuckle about the video yesterday during training. Chester is one great guy. One heckuva good worker and the man can sure throw a bird.


----------



## Dustin D (Jan 12, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## frontier (Nov 3, 2003)

Found the chester video thread with new Google Advanced search intructions posted on the sticky..thanks Chris. Hopefully, some others need a good laugh today.. It's been a stressful few days with sequestration and furloughs ahead... see post #1 for Chester video


----------



## yellowlabfan (Jan 27, 2009)

I just watched the video and laughed my butt off. I think that someone should make a Chester T Shirt with a photo of him doing the Danny Farmer whistle and maybe a caption or two with maybe the words like got to stare circles at the dogs eyes or maybe the one about money and women. I would love to have a few drinks with Chester at a Gentlemans club and watch the show. I bet that he would be a blast to party with.


----------



## Paul Brown (Sep 1, 2011)

Just like any great movie, it gets better every time you watch it.


----------

